
At 71, She’s Never Felt Pain or Anxiety. Now Scientists Know Why - mzs
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/28/health/woman-pain-anxiety.html
======
mzs
Microdeletion in a FAAH pseudogene identified in a patient with high
anandamide concentrations and pain insensitivity

Abdella M.Habib Andrei L.Okorokov Matthew N.Hill Jose T.Bras Man-CheungLee
ShengnanLi Samuel J.Gossage Marievan Drimmelen MariaMorena HenryHoulden Juan
D.Ramirez David L.H.Bennett DevjitSrivastava James J.Cox

[https://doi.org/10.1016/j.bja.2019.02.019](https://doi.org/10.1016/j.bja.2019.02.019)

